# PTBT: Big Game Treestands Swivel Action Shooting Bench?



## Orphanedcowboy (Mar 1, 2010)

Does the brain trust have an opinion on the Big Game Treestands Swivel Action Shooting Bench? Anyone ever used one? $112 at Roger's Sporting Goods shipped, was thinking of getting one for nighttime calling.

Game Carts & Shooting Benches - Big Game Treestands


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

That is a nice little setup. How much does it weigh and does it fold up or break down for easy carry? I don't know if it would work for me while carrying all my other stuff; rifle, calls, lights, etc., but I sure have not ruled it out. Would certainly beat setting on the ground.


----------



## Orphanedcowboy (Mar 1, 2010)

They state it weighs 40lbs, and folds up, I have a Rhino, so the transport is not a problem for me.


----------

